# Found shrimplets inside Eheim canister while cleaning



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

So I thought today is a good day to clean up one of my eheim canister filters so I went through my usual routine. When I finally dumped the last part of it (ceramic cylinders) I had a pair of eyes staring at me.

I started digging through gently and managed to net about 25 shrimplets some bigger then others. Found few dead ones possibly from me moving the media around when I first got to rinse it.

Good thing I clean with aged water not to kill off bacteria so they went back into the tank and I hope they'll survive ok. It explains why I see much less babies then I see berried females. I thought most of them are hiding but would never find them there.

I have to say I'm pretty surprised as I have filter intake covered with thin foam pads and elastic band (ex: http://www.petsmart.com/fish/filter...-catid-300089?var_id=36-17062&_t=pfm=category )

But I guess when they are super tiny they somehow still got through. Judging from the size of the largest one I got I'd say it's 2-3 weeks old or more.
Still I think I should install something different, possibly anyone using one of these poret fome filters on top of intake tubes ?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow, quite a find ! 
You've got good eyes !

One time while cleaning my 2215, I found a baby Cory. Took him out and put him in the display tank so he could grow up


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Man U have really really good eyes.

Maybe try these filters. Not sure if they fit on the Eheim canister filter but worth a shot.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...rs/1063481460?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

They seem pretty cheap.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I continually find some shrimps inside my whisper filters...they climb up the floss or the intake on the HOB and love to hide inside because of all the biofilm in there.....smorgasboard.. yum yum


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

i had a fluval 303 filter setup on my tank with cherries in the tank. Took the tank down to resetup a new tank with rams no cherries went into this tank. Took apart my 303 after a few weeks and found two cherries inside 

Oh did i mention the 303 was sitting not running for 3 weeks inbetween tanks as well.


----------

